# The Chiko Handy Holder...you know you want one



## Ducatiboy stu (19/8/16)

My world is complete

http://chikohandyholder.com.au/


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/8/16)

May never have to beg or pay for exotic relaxation again


----------



## madpierre06 (19/8/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> May never have to beg or pay for exotic relaxation again


Skite.


----------



## Benn (19/8/16)

Available in a variety of colours,


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (20/8/16)

Might be a problem for some One Natters but I am relaxed and comfortable with what coloured arm gets to hold my goddam roll.


----------



## Crakkers (20/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My world is complete.


Did you get one?
I've put in 2 entries so far without a win.
Only 2 weeks to go and I'm going to be inconsolable if I don't get one.


----------



## madpierre06 (20/8/16)

Benn said:


> image.jpeg
> Available in a variety of colours,


Are those the different sized models as well, colour coded?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Crakkers said:


> Did you get one?
> I've put in 2 entries so far without a win.
> Only 2 weeks to go and I'm going to be inconsolable if I don't get one.


No...not yet

But they other prize is 12mnths worth of Chiko Rolls


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/16)

God dammit, why won't Corn Jack bags work? Imma havta eat a Chicko. Dammit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> God dammit, why won't Corn Jack bags work? Imma havta eat a Chicko. Dammit.


You wont regret it


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/16)

Nah the Marathon Spring rolls are the bomb. Same size as Chiko's with some sort of cabbagy paste inside. They are so bad, I mean _really_ bad that they are good, and delicious in a way that real food could never be.

When I was at QUT I used to grab 2 on the way home at Central Station in Bris, from the Greasy I-tie caf at the top of the escalators. Then they shut it down and replaced it with a Boost Juice for silly anaemic little girls and hipsters.


----------



## Crakkers (20/8/16)

Well bugger me! Think I spoke a bit too soon.
Look what I found at my front door when I finally dragged my stinking carcass out of bed this morning.
Now to get to work on winning that year's supply of Chiko goodness.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Damn... I better get eating

I want to know if an actuall Ckio Roll fits in it


I must admit, it is a great marketing ploy 

I can just imagine them all sitting around the table with there hand in the same of the handy holder


----------



## Crakkers (20/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I want to know if an actuall Ckio Roll fits in it




Yep, it does........well a frozen one does anyway.
It's a tight fit.





[/quote]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

*AWESOME*


----------



## droid (20/8/16)

it's been a while since i wanted something this much


----------



## Fraser's BRB (20/8/16)

droid said:


> it's been a while since i wanted something this much


I can't believe I've lived my life to this point without one!


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/16)

Picked a hell of a day to go on a diet.


----------



## SBOB (20/8/16)

Crakkers said:


> It's a tight fit.



[/QUOTE]
lube might help?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/8/16)

I can't believe people actually like chiko rolls. I think I'd rather eat the holder.


----------



## Crakkers (20/8/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I can't believe people actually like chiko rolls.


Heathen!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/8/16)

I'm impressed by how the pack vomit into a crusty cylinder and flog it off as food.


----------



## Seaquebrew (20/8/16)

I like the old Chiko Roll promotional posters

Haven't eaten one for years 

Cheers


----------



## manticle (20/8/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm impressed by how the pack vomit into a crusty cylinder and flog it off as food.


I'm with you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Going to need 2 handy holders


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/8/16)

Tasty.


----------



## Vini2ton (20/8/16)

I hadn't had one for many years and a mate cooked on up after a couple of beers and I was sold. I have them in the freezer, ready for a gourmet nibble at any time. It's the hint of mutton fat that really set this masterpiece apart from all imitators.


----------



## zappa (20/8/16)

I need one of these. A chicko roll and 4 dimmies was my brekkie for many years. I'm.still quite partial to it but my doc reckons I should eat cereal instead. Boring.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Vini2ton said:


> I hadn't had one for many years and a mate cooked on up after a couple of beers and I was sold. I have them in the freezer, ready for a gourmet nibble at any time. It's the hint of mutton fat that really set this masterpiece apart from all imitators.


I am hearing you brother... had one last night at BMX practice from the canteen...cooked proper...lashings of salt...cooked a dark golden brown....the perfect thing standing there cold watching the boys fly around the track


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/16)

Nice.


----------



## droid (20/8/16)

anyone that doesn't like the chiko holder probably has small hands


----------



## goomboogo (20/8/16)

zappa said:


> I need one of these. A chicko roll and 4 dimmies was my brekkie for many years. I'm.still quite partial to it but my doc reckons I should eat cereal instead. Boring.


Doctors schmoctors. They know nothing useful.


----------



## spog (20/8/16)

I worked with an apprentice who's mum was a black African and I christened him " Chico ",he asked me why and I said because he reminded me of the little brown lolly men sold as chico's.
He scored a large Chico roll sticker from a take away joint here and bunged it on the back window of his car,rolled up at work at said " cop that you old bastard.
Ahh I taught him well.


----------



## Mr B (20/8/16)

Seriously people, do you really want them to hold a Chiko Roll?

Not that I dispute that as a potentially valid purpose, but for me, I would not be wasting precious thermal loss time to place or eat it from anything other than the bag that it came in before eating.

AKA the Maccas chip deliciousness ratio - I give them about a minute and a half for being delicious, about two and a half for being ok. After that, the "Damn why did I just eat the" kicks in before consumption and its just not worth it.

Now, I cant help but notice the prosthetic likelessness to items used for....other pleasures......and non gender specific.

Just wondering


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Mr B said:


> Seriously people, do you really want them to hold a Chiko Roll?


Hell yes I do


----------



## Batz (20/8/16)

Dumbest shit I've seen for a while.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/8/16)

Yes, but it would look good in the cave next to the Booney, VB Fridge, Singing Bass and a Bundy Bear ash tray


----------



## goomboogo (20/8/16)

Batz said:


> Dumbest shit I've seen for a while.


You obviously haven't seen some of the new Federal Senators.


----------



## Crakkers (21/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hell yes I do


You're not the only one by the looks of the prices they're fetching on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272346438291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Only 1200 of them available, so they could be quite collectible.
Now, how do I get myself another one that I can flog off & then retire!


----------



## Dave70 (22/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Going to need 2 handy holders


Jeeezus..

CLEAR!!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (22/8/16)

Screw you guys, all this Chiko talk and I had to go and get one. It was delicious. Took me back to when I was an apprentice and could eat whatever I wanted with no fear of the consequences. Sadly those days are gone...


----------

